# Queretaro Bound



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

My husband tells me I should start a list of questions for the realtors I will be working with next week. I have many questions for them about where to live, and finding something I like but here are some other questions that may sound stupid, but I'd still like them answered:
*Can you drink the tap water safely?
*Do you find a dentist and a doctor the same way we do here in the US, ie; close to home, and doing a google search?
*Is it best to use a credit card to pay for things when shopping so you don't have cash on you? 
*Is there a table or guide to study the $ conversions, how will I learn the money?
*Are all the signs and lables on products in Spanish? 
*What's the best way to learn Spanish once I move? 
*Are there and places where you can take art lessons in Queretaro?

I actually teach jewelry and beading lessons here in my home studio but I doubt I will be able to continue doing that in Mexico. So I thought I might like to take some classes, art retaled types. 

*What things did you find out after you made the move to Mexico, that you wish you knew before you moved???

Thanks in Advance,
Swirlygirl


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

> *What things did you find out after you made the move to Mexico, that you wish you knew before you moved???
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Swirlygirl


Check the threads here, there is one specifically about this.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...-mistakes-expats-made-when-moving-mexico.html - to answer your last question


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SwirlyGirl said:


> *Can you drink the tap water safely?
> *Do you find a dentist and a doctor the same way we do here in the US, ie; close to home, and doing a google search?
> *Is it best to use a credit card to pay for things when shopping so you don't have cash on you?
> *Is there a table or guide to study the $ conversions, how will I learn the money?
> ...


Don't drink the tap water. Everyone buys drinking water in a 20 liter (5 gal) garafon. You can wash dishes and brush your teeth with tap water.

Find a dentist or doctor by asking someone for a reference.

Most small merchants won't take plastic. Plan to use cash except for large purchases in big stores.

Pesos to dollars is easy. First divide by 10. Then reduce it a little. (100 pesos -> 10 -> $8 usd).

Of course, all the signs and labels are in Spanish. 

Take classes. Talk to people. Listen to the radio. Watch movies. Be patient but persistent.

Yes.

You could start with the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/74109-what-hard-get-items-mx.html


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

*Thank you*



TundraGreen said:


> Don't drink the tap water. Everyone buys drinking water in a 20 liter (5 gal) garafon. You can wash dishes and brush your teeth with tap water.
> 
> Find a dentist or doctor by asking someone for a reference.
> 
> ...


It is always nice when someone takes the time to answer my questions. I do realize that someone before me probably asked the same questions and there are other posts I can read, (which I do) but it's also wonderful to get a straight forward answer quickly. Will, I really appreciate your time. 
Thanks,
Edie/Swirlygirl:clap2:


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

A black humorist in Queretaro publishes one of the best blogs in Mexico. Nope, he ain't black, his humor is. You may decide to live anywhere but.
Burro Hall


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

SwirlyGirl said:


> *Do you find a dentist and a doctor the same way we do here in the US, ie; close to home, and doing a google search?
> *Is it best to use a credit card to pay for things when shopping so you don't have cash on you?
> *Is there a table or guide to study the $ conversions, how will I learn the money?
> *Are all the signs and lables on products in Spanish?
> ...


Here's some suggestions, but not in the order you posted:

- why wait until your move to start learning Spanish? You can start to learn Spanish pronunciation and some basic verbs before your move. Just make a goal of learning three new verbs per day, and use what you've learned every day to make them stick in your mind. Watch movies on DVDs and activate the Spanish subtitles on the DVD to help you get started.

After arrival, you should take an intensive Spanish course, 3 or 5 days a week if you have time. There are many schools in Querétaro, it's not hard, it's not expensive, but it will take a lot of work for a few months. Don't isolate yourself, get out there and practice your new language at every opportunity, and laugh with your new friends at your mistakes.

Also check out Rolly Brook's blog for a lot of information on Mexico - he has created a wonderful website that is an information goldmine (kudos Rolly !) My Life in Mxico Page Directory

There are many places in Querétaro to take different art lessons at a very reasonable cost. One example is the Centro de Arte & Cultura, where they have painting classes for 2 1/2 hours a week, with an annual inscription cost of MX850 plus MX600 per semester per course. Here: Talleres de Pintura, Fotografía y artes Plasticas - Centro de Arte y Cultura- Queretaro
There are many other art courses in other places. All are taught in Spanish, so this too will help you learn. 

If you want art courses in English, just drive up to San Miguel de Allende (about an hour away) and take a class there from a resident ******.  Here is one listing of art classes in English:
Art Schools in San Miguel de Allende, Mexico - fine art classes, workshops and courses

Here is a website with weekly listings for all activities in Querétaro (in Spanish):
Arte, Cultura y Entretenimiento en Queretaro -Turismo Mexico

Here is their list of art museums in Querétaro: (in Spanish, but you will get the idea)
Museos y Galerias Queretaro - de-paseo.com

Mexico, like most of Latin America, is a cash society. People in MX aren't allergic to cash as they seem to be in the US. Learn to carry the amount you will need immediately in one place, and the big wad of larger bills tucked away somewhere else. Never pull out a big pile of cash in front of others or in public. Use the ATMs in banks to get more cash. If you take a taxi, keep 100 pesos of small bills or coins in your shirt pocket so you can pay on arrival and leave. Small shops may not always have change for 200 pesos or larger bills, and you'll stand there waiting as they wander down to a neighboring shop looking for change. 

There are many doctors in Querétaro who also speak English. Ask other people for references. Close to home doesn't necessarily mean they are good - I travel an hour for some of my doctors because they are good. The advantage is that once you get there, you're probably not going to sit and wait for 2 hours before you go in with the doctor. Start learning basic medical Spanish vocabulary now BEFORE you may have a medical emergency.

Are all the signs and lables on products in Spanish?  Sorry, but this is a silly question. Mexico, like the US, has product labeling laws.

Best of luck and get to work !


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

*Quetetaro Bound reply*

This was very informative. Although I am very scared about making this move, as it is not my choice, but rather a work related (non option for two years) decision for my husband, I will try to learn some Spanish now. Funny, because both my grandmother (Milly Shanchez) and my mother, both spoke fluently, and I was never interested in learning this as a child. 
As for my question about the labels and signs, what I meant to ask is are they in both Spanish and English? This is quite common here in the states to have both printed on medicines and instruction manuals. Someone once said no questions are silly, but I didnt believe it then and now I'm sure of it ~


GringoCArlos said:


> Here's some suggestions, but not in the order you posted:
> 
> - why wait until your move to start learning Spanish? You can start to learn Spanish pronunciation and some basic verbs before your move. Just make a goal of learning three new verbs per day, and use what you've learned every day to make them stick in your mind. Watch movies on DVDs and activate the Spanish subtitles on the DVD to help you get started.
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You won't see many labels or signs in both English and Spanish. This is a Spanish speaking country. The reason you see so much Spanish/English in the USA is because of the Treaty of Guadalupe de Hidalgo, which ceded over half of Mexico to the USA, by force, but allows the continuation of Mexican Culture in the USA, and that includes language.
Note that the USA does not do that for the Québec French, or others; no treaty requirements.
However, you will soon learn to read labels and to prefer the Mexican brands. They are usually tastier than the bland US version, have less salt and other preservatives, and cost less too. If you insist on imported brands from the USA, where you can find them, you'll blow your budget.
If you fear moving to Mexico and continue in that vein, you will be certain to dislike living here and possibly ruin your marriage in the process. Of course, the other extreme is quite possible and very likely: You will love it, learn enough Spanish, relish the food, smiles, color, kindness and manners; making it almost impossible for you to consider returning to the USA when your tour is completed.
We wish you the latter.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SwirlyGirl said:


> This was very informative. Although I am very scared about making this move, as it is not my choice, but rather a work related (non option for two years) decision for my husband, I will try to learn some Spanish now. Funny, because both my grandmother (Milly Shanchez) and my mother, both spoke fluently, and I was never interested in learning this as a child.
> As for my question about the labels and signs, what I meant to ask is are they in both Spanish and English? This is quite common here in the states to have both printed on medicines and instruction manuals. Someone once said no questions are silly, but I didnt believe it then and now I'm sure of it ~


If you grew up hearing a lot of Spanish, you might find that it makes it easier to learn, even if you weren't aware that you were absorbing some of it. As far as labels go, it is pretty common for instruction manuals, warranties and stuff like that to be in multiple languages. A lot of that stuff is packaged for world wide distribution. But if you are asking about street signs, signs in stores etc, that is all going to be in Spanish. 

I think you will find that the two years you spend in Mexico will be a positive experience you will never forget and you will have a lot of regrets about leaving when the time comes. I know lots of people who spent between three months and two years in Quéretaro and they all loved it. They only left because their tour in the Peace Corps ended. The Peace Corps headquarters is in Qro and many people stay there for their entire tour.


----------



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

*Quetetaro Bound*

I am only feel ing scared because I don't know the language and don't think I will pick it up easily. I do love new experiences, spicy foods, and meeting new people. So I'm trying to look on the positive side. 
My marriage is solid, so I'm not worried there. Thanks for taking the time to write back to me.


RVGRINGO said:


> You won't see many labels or signs in both English and Spanish. This is a Spanish speaking country. The reason you see so much Spanish/English in the USA is because of the Treaty of Guadalupe de Hidalgo, which ceded over half of Mexico to the USA, by force, but allows the continuation of Mexican Culture in the USA, and that includes language.
> Note that the USA does not do that for the Québec French, or others; no treaty requirements.
> However, you will soon learn to read labels and to prefer the Mexican brands. They are usually tastier than the bland US version, have less salt and other preservatives, and cost less too. If you insist on imported brands from the USA, where you can find them, you'll blow your budget.
> If you fear moving to Mexico and continue in that vein, you will be certain to dislike living here and possibly ruin your marriage in the process. Of course, the other extreme is quite possible and very likely: You will love it, learn enough Spanish, relish the food, smiles, color, kindness and manners; making it almost impossible for you to consider returning to the USA when your tour is completed.
> We wish you the latter.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's all good. Don't let the language frighten you. After all, it is a lot more logical than English and with your background, you'll probably surprise yourself. Find a good, native Spanish speaker who knows how to teach and dedicate yourself to learning for at least an hour a day. Then, get out and PRACTICE.
You may have to ask for 'salsa piquante' to spice up the food. TexMex can be hot. New Mexican food can be tripple HOT, HOT, HOT! Real Mexican food is seldom hot, but it is very flavorful and you're sure to like it. It is also a very healthy diet; a mix of indigenous and Middle Eastern/Mediteranean.
With a good solid marriage, you'll be great support for each other at the end of every day, when you share your experiences.
Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You may have to ask for 'salsa piquante' to spice up the food. TexMex can be hot. New Mexican food can be tripple HOT, HOT, HOT! Real Mexican food is seldom hot, but it is very flavorful and you're sure to like it. It is also a very healthy diet; a mix of indigenous and Middle Eastern/Mediteranean.


I don't how hot TexMex and New Mexican food can be, but I'm very sensitive to chile, and I find any dish I eat here that is flavored with chiles is often too hot for me to eat unless I swallow it with lots of limonada.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't how hot TexMex and New Mexican food can be, but I'm very sensitive to chile, and I find any dish I eat here that is flavored with chiles is often too hot for me to eat unless I swallow it with lots of limonada.


Then be extra careful if you are ever in Albuquerque! I love spicy foods and New Mexican is the hottest I've come across in the Americas (and I love it!).

TexMex is bland in my opinion. I'd say it is lame except for the fact that it brought Chili to the world and for that alone it's otherwise lameness is forgiven.

@swishygirl - If you just keep an open mind to everything, exercise a little patience and make even a modest effort to learn the language, I'm sure you'll have a great time here.


----------



## danfer (Sep 18, 2012)

*beading classes*

hello Swirlygirl.. i live in queretaro, recently moved herenand i am desperatelly looking for beading classes! would you be interested in teaching me? pls let me know


----------

